# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Welcome to TheGrace / &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&
Warm welcome to Alnemat TheGrace Arabic Christian Internet Magazine, We love you! Please visit us at:   http://www.TheGrace.com  http://www.TheGrace.net  http://www.TheGrace.org 
نحييكم بمحبة الله ونتأمل زياراتكم الكريمة لموقع النعمة موقع مجلة النعمة يقدم كلمة الله الكتاب المقدس الإنجيل رسالة السيد يسوع المسيح مجاناً وقراءات مختارة مواضيع مصيرية قصص واقعية شهادات شخصية ترانيم وأشعار ردود مؤكدة كتب بنّاءة رسوم مواقع مهمة تأملات يومية
 Bible Read search in Arabic Studys Stories Testimonies Acappella Hymns and Poems Answers Books Links Daily devotions Acappella Music Graphics /Alnemat Journal Arabe Chr

----------

